# howlong can a tarantula survive without eating?



## anthonyq (Feb 18, 2010)

just wanting to know how long a tarantula can survive without eating as my spiderling managed to escape thanks


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Generally it would come down to what stage of life they are at i.e. spiderling, mature adult etc.... and also metabolism.

Some of the more montane genera such as the Chilean Grammostola spiders and some Aphonopelma adult females have been known to go over two years without food.

I would imagine an escaped spiderling may go a number of weeks perhaps months without food, it's access to water that's crucial for survival.
-P


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

what type of sling escaped? and how old was it?

Are you sure its escaped and not burrowed in the substrate?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

its not the food what would be the issue its it becomgin prey for something else


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

ive got an adult chile rose that has ate less than 3/4 locusts in about 18 months . . maybe longer 


if its a sling its probably the not eating that will kill it but the environment outside its tank .


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

chillies sometimes go off food tarantulas can go years without food there metobolic rate is extremely slow


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

had my chile rose getting on for a year, never eaten since i hav had it


----------

